# Disput über Grundkenntnisse der deutschen Sprache



## Anonymous (12 September 2005)

_[OffTopic von http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=118367#118367 (bh)]_



			
				shortpay schrieb:
			
		

> Ich empfehle jedem einmal in die AGB's[...]



Ich empfehle, Grundkenntnisse der deutschen Sprache zu erlernen.

Die "Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen" (Plural) werden einfach mit AGB abgekürzt und der Apostroph hat dort schon mal gar nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> shortpay schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In den Diskussionsforen tauchen immer wieder gewisse Reaktionen auf, die das Ende der eigentlichen Diskussion bedeuten, denn der Einwurf ist der Ausdruck völliger Hilf- und Argumentationslosigkeit. 
Diese Reaktionen lassen sich systematisch zu den sogenannten "Laws" ordnen.

Zur Klarstellung: Es handelt sich hierbei nicht um Gesetze im Sinne von Verordnungen und Vorschriften, sondern um Gesetze im Sinne von Naturgesetzen! Sie wurden also nicht erlassen, sondern entdeckt.

*
Herrmann's Law:
Wer mit Rechtschreib- und Tippfehlern eines Diskussionsteilnehmers argumentiert, hat verloren. *


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2005)

shortpay schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser viel erst auf, als er ca. 1300 Euro auf seiner Handyrechnung hatte.



Es ist mir gerade aufgevallen, dass noch schlimmere Fehler enthalten sind.


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> *
> Herrmann's Law:
> Wer mit Rechtschreib- und Tippfehlern eines Diskussionsteilnehmers argumentiert, hat verloren. *



Ich diskutiere überhaupt nicht, ich weise lediglich auf Fehler hin.


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich diskutiere überhaupt nicht, ich weise lediglich auf Fehler hin.



zu welchen Zweck?

Selbstdarstellung?


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> zu welchen Zweck?
> 
> Selbstdarstellung?



In der Hoffnung, dass andere Personen die genannten Fehler vermeiden.


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2005)

ob der Herr Besserwisser  endlich mit der Nölerei aufhört?

muß an erheblichem  Überschuss an Magensäureproduktion leiden  oder es handelt sich 
um einen gefrusteten  Oberlehrer


----------



## stieglitz (12 September 2005)

Der Herr Oberlherer Gast, möge sich mal über meine Postings hermachen, dann ist er bis zu seinem Lebensende beschäftigt.
Korrigiert er eigentlich nach der neuen oder alten Rechtschreibregel? :lol:


----------



## IT-Schrauber (12 September 2005)

Okay, jedem Tierchen sein Plaisirchen, aber manchmal rollen sich mir echt die Fussnägel hoch. Ein gewisses Maß an Dudenkonformität sollte doch möglich sein, oder? Darüber hinaus gibt es natürlich auch zu denken, wenn dem jeweiligen Autor die Leser so wenig wert sind... Nichts gegen Flüchtigkeitsfehler, aber wenn permanent der Deppenapostroph bis zum Gehtnichtmehr durchexerziert wird, dann hab ich einfach keine Lust mehr, diese geistigen Fehlergüsse noch zu lesen 
Natürlich kommt jetzt gleich wieder das "niemand zwingt Dich dazu", schon klar. Stimmt ja auch irgendwo, geht aber trotzdem am Thema vorbei. In einer Gesellschaft ist es nunmal notwendig, gewissen Regeln zu folgen, man könnte gewisse Verfasser also durchaus als asozial, korrekter vielleicht soziopathisch veranlagt beschreiben. Denkt mal drüber nach


----------



## TSCoreNinja (12 September 2005)

*Schreib-Kurz*

Weilz zo schöhn sum Teema past:

http://www.stern.de/computer-technik/computer/scheibe/545755.html?nv=nl_hp_rt


> Scheibes Kolumne: schreibkurz für online-texte!
> Zig Milliarden Web-Seiten stehen im Internet. Zu dumm, dass die meisten von ihnen in einem schauderhaften Deutsch geschrieben ist. Stern.de-Mitarbeiter C. S. spult sich als Kritiker auf und gibt Tipps zum Thema Sprache im Internet.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (12 September 2005)

*deppenapostroph.de*



			
				IT-Schrauber schrieb:
			
		

> Deppenapostroph


Danke! :lol: 
Man kann nicht *oft genug* darauf hinweisen (habe mich schon damals  ).


----------



## technofreak (12 September 2005)

In den Nutzungsbedingungen steht nichts über die Einhaltung von Rechtschreibregeln.  
Es ist auch nicht beabsichtigt dies einzuführen. Dies  käme Zensur gleich....

tf

von mir aus kann das Thema endlos weiter  diskutiert werden, Pisa ist allgegenwärtig, sehr viel Nutzen bringt  es nicht...

PS: aus der Adsensewerbung:


> Lese-Rechtschreibschwäche
> Individueller Förderunterricht Konzept und Beratung


ht*p://www.nachhilfe.de/lrs.html
vielleicht hilft das weiter


----------

